
Why is Google so slow? - CaiGengYang
Is it just for , or does it seem like Google has slowed down a lot recently ? I am using a MacLaptop and when I search for stuff recently, 60% of the time, the website doesn&#x27;t load at all. It just freezes at a certain point and doesn&#x27;t proceed and I need to exit the site and reenter. Doesn&#x27;t help if I switch to a different browser too ... Or is it because I am using a Mac laptop ?
======
tylfin
Wat, "the website doesn't load at all." Do you mean google or the websites
you're trying to browse..?

~~~
CaiGengYang
The websites I am trying to browse --- very often they don't load at all when
I type in the site in Google's search field.

For example, when I type soccernet in Google's search box, in the past , the
results were returned almost instantaneously with no delay.

Recently, however perhaps 50-60% of the time, it just freezes up and doesn't
proceed ...

~~~
to3m
I've noticed some sloth over the past few days. I'm using google.co.uk.

Search results can take a while to appear at times. More common is that when I
click on one of the links (which of course are always of the form
www.google.co.uk?blahblahblahblah...) it spends a while waiting for google
before following the link.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Is it possible to build a search engine that is faster, more efficient
compared to current Google search engine and has almost zero lag time ? It's
been a huge problem for me recently, as you mentioned, when i click on links,
very often the screen just freezes up for a few seconds or the search result
doesn't appear at all ... I don't recall this happening in the past ...

